# Soit-disant [=> Soi-disant]



## montdorchaud

Comment traduire l'adjectif composé invariable "soit-disant" en espagnol?

Contexte : "Bob parle soit-disant l'espagnol" -> pour dire que Bob prétend parler l'espagnol alors que ce n'est pas le cas (tout au moins il y a un doute sur la question)

Merci d'avance


----------



## ara1e

montdorchaud said:


> Comment traduire l'adjectif composé invariable "*soi-disant*" en espagnol?
> 
> Contexte : "Bob parle *soi-disant* l'espagnol" -> pour dire que Bob prétend parler l'espagnol alors que ce n'est pas le cas (tout au moins il y a un doute sur la question)
> 
> Merci d'avance


 
Attention, même si la faute est courante, on ne dit pas _*soit-disant*_ !!

Vous trouverez la réponse avec la bonne orthographe ici


----------



## montdorchaud

Ok merci beaucoup. J'aurai non seulement appris quelque chose en espagnol, mais également en français.


----------



## totor

Tout de même, en espagnol tu peux bien traduire ça par:

Bob habla una especie de español;

ou bien

Bob habla algo que se parece al español.


----------



## Paquita

Non, Totor...ce n'est pas tout à fait le même sens !!! 

"una especie de español" te permet de te faire comprendre... tant bien que mal

"parler soi-disant" c'est dire qu'on parle, mais le moment venu,  on est incapable de se faire comprendre.

Celui qui dit "Bob..."   fait confiance mais a un doute avant , ou a fait confiance et s' est aperçu un peu tard qu'il n'aurait pas dû...et met son interlocuteur en garde.


----------



## Gévy

Hola:

De acuerdo con Paquita.

- Bob habla supuestamente español.

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## totor

Je n'aime pas les traductions litérales.

Si on me dit 

Bob habla una especie de español;

ou bien

Bob habla algo que se parece al español. 		

moi, je comprendrai parfaitement de quoi il s'agit.

Pas vous?


----------



## Paquita

Si, bien sûr , on te comprendra !!!

Mais ce que tu dis* n'a pas* le sens recherché qui est "Bob parle soi-disant", ne l'oublions pas ....

Je te rappelle la question du post #1


> Contexte : "Bob parle soit-disant l'espagnol" -> pour dire que Bob prétend parler l'espagnol alors que ce n'est pas le cas (tout au moins il y a un doute sur la question)


 
Tes réponses *ne traduisent pas* l'idée voulue par Montdortchaud, quieras o no.


----------



## ara1e

Totor,

Prcisamente, no es una cuestión de traducción literal (puesto que no estamos diciendo que soi-disant en español se diga sí-diciendo), sino de mantener el sentido de lo que dice el original.

Me parece que es la frase de Bob y su dominio del castellano que nos está liando.

Sin en lugar de eso, te digo 
"_J'ai voyagé en classe affaires et on m'a donné soi-disant du champagne_",​supongo que estarás de acuerdo en que
me dieron una copa de una bebida con burbujas,
me aseguraron que era champán (punto importante),
yo no estoy muy segura, más bien lo contrario, de que aquello lo fuese.
Para transmitir esa duda (casi certeza de la mentira del otro) que hay en la expresión francesa, en castellano se dice "Viajé en business y supuestamente me dieron champán".
No creo que "me dieron algo que se parece al champán" o "me dieron una especie de champán" transmitan esa desconfianza.

Estoy con Gévy y de Paquit&, el diccionario traduce perfectamente _soi-disant_


----------



## totor

ara1e said:


> "Viajé en business y supuestamente me dieron champán".
> No creo que "me dieron algo que se parece al champán" o "me dieron una especie de champán" transmitan esa desconfianza.



Tú sabrás disculparme, Ara, mi inveterada testarudez.

Paquita y Gévy me conocen bien y ellas me perdonan (bah, en realidad eso creo y espero  ).

¿Qué dice el CNRTL de soi-disant?



SOI-DISANT, adj. inv., adv. et loc. conj.

SOI-DISANT, adj. inv., adv. et loc. conj.
*I. −* _Adj. inv._     Qui passe pour ce qu'il n'est pas. Synon. _apparent, censé, présumé, prétendu_.

y ¿qué diferencia hay entre algo que es "supuestamente champán" y algo que "se parece al champán" o algo que es "una especie de champán"?

A mi juicio, ninguna. Sí reconozco que tal vez la diferencia radique en la intención, pero no estoy muy seguro de si esa intención está o no implícita en soi-disant.


----------



## Paquita

> pero no estoy muy seguro de si esa intención está o no implícita en soi-disant.


 
Tengo el inmenso placer de revelarte en exclusividad (por si acaso ya no lo sabes) que:
-1) 





> "la intención no está o no implícita"


Tienes razón de dudar ya que ni lo uno ni lo otro sino "muy explícita" jejeje 

-2) quedas perdonado, ¡como no! que de lo contrario, hace tiempo que ya no te dirigiría la palabra... jajajaj 

-3) tu inveterada testarudez nos permite estos fabulosos intercambios sin los cuales el foro no sería lo que es jijijiji 

-4) has acertado:


> tal vez la diferencia radique en la intención


Pero por fa, quita el "tal vez" y pon "no cabe duda,* y aquí está toda la diferencia*"


----------



## totor

Paquit& said:


> Pero por fa, quita el "tal vez" y pon "no cabe duda,* y aquí está toda la diferencia*"



Tiens, tiens, tiens, Paquita.

Espero que me creas, pero esa posibilidad se me ocurrió justo cuando estaba a punto de cerrar y mandar el post.

En el momento en que iba a poner enviar, de golpe pensé "no será que…", y entonces lo agregué.

Sí, verdaderamente es como tú dices:



Paquit& said:


> *aquí está toda la diferencia*





Ahora entiendo también por qué Ara puso:



ara1e said:


> me aseguraron que era champán (*punto importante*)


 ​


----------



## ara1e

totor said:


> Tú sabrás disculparme, Ara, mi inveterada testarudez.
> 
> Paquita y Gévy me conocen bien y ellas me perdonan (bah, en realidad eso creo y espero  ).



Creo que todos hemos demostrado sobradamente nuestra testarudez, jejeje. Este es uno de esos post que son la prueba de lo bonitos que son los matices de las lenguas.

Podemos estar orgullosos, al parecer hemos reproducido una disputa de especialistas en este humilde foro. Olé a todos!


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenas noches. bonne nuit,

Tu error Totor proviene de que _soi-disant_ no califica el COD sino el verbo ya que tiene aquí valor de adverbio. De haber calificado el COD, la frase habría sido:
- ... parle *un* soi-disant espagnol

Au revoir, hasta luego
****


----------



## Lamat

Buenas Noches: ¿podrías poner la frase que sigue o algo más de contexto por favor Montdorchaud?  Quiero sacarme una duda.  Muchas gracias, Lamat


----------



## Probo

Hola: ¡Qué hilo tan interesante! No me resisto a hacer una pequeña aportación: en español, con valor similar, tenemos la palabra _sedicente_ que, además, traduce con exactitud milimétrica al soi-disant francés. El problema es que en español sólo puede ser adjetivo, lo que hace que la traducción  literal del primer ejemplo no sea posible. Por el significado del verbo sobre el que se forma (decir), sólo puede aplicarse a personas, a no ser, claro, que se use en sentido figurado. Creo que en español tiene un sentido bastante duro, _Ese grupo de *sedicentes* liberales se acoge con pasión a las ayudas del Estado. _Saludos.


----------



## totor

Probo said:


> en español, con valor similar, tenemos la palabra _sedicente_ que, además, traduce con exactitud milimétrica al soi-disant francés.



Excelente acotación, Probo, y ciertamente milimétrica.


----------



## Un amigo de la Queru

Hola a todos,

Este post es algo antiguo, pero necesitaba saber como traducir soi-disant y me he encontrado con él.

Ya que parece seguir abierto me gustaría comentar que he entrado pensando que significaba "por así decirlo".

Después de leer todas las opiniones, sigo pensando lo mismo, aunque sea algo complicado aplizarlo a la frase que abrió el post.

No obstante quizás podríamos decir: Bob habla, por así decirlo, español.

Como inconveniente estaríamos diciendo que lo que habla no es un español correcto del todo y no sé si eso viene implícito en francés.

Saludos.


----------



## swift

Hola:

En América: _dizque_. Bob dizque habla español. (=un español a su manera; según él habla español, pero parece más chino que otra cosa.)

Un saludo que no es un dizque saludo,


swift

P.D. Olvidé mencionar que existe otro recurso, gestual, que cubre el sentido de "soi-disant": las comillas dibujadas en el aire con los dedos.


----------



## Laura1947

Nueva pregunta
Hilos unidos
Cuando ya existen hilos anteriores, no abran uno nuevo.​
Hola a tod@s! quería preguntaros porque me he hecho un lío con "soi-disant"... 
Aparece en el libro _Le fait du prince _de Amélie Nothomb y en la parte en la que está, el protagonista se hace pasar por un desconocido que acaba de morir en su casa después de dejarle hacer una llamada de emergencia porque su coche se había averiado, y se hace pasar por él al contestar una llamada dirigida supuestamente al desconocido. Éste es el contexto: 
"Je ne répondis rien. Il se lança alors dans des souvenirs soi-disant communs dont ma mémoire n'avait pas gardé trace. J'étais, affirmait-il, un bon client."
Yo lo he traducido como "supuestamente"/"en teoría"... Pero si me pudiérais decir algo, me ayudaría 
Bisous, Laura.


----------



## Gepo

Laura1947 said:


> Éste es el contexto:
> "Je ne répondis rien. Il se lança alors dans des souvenirs soi-disant communs dont ma mémoire n'avait pas gardé trace. J'étais, affirmait-il, un bon client."
> Yo lo he traducido como "supuestamente"/"en teoría"... Pero si me pudiérais decir algo, me ayudaría



Creo que *supuestamente*​ está muy bien.


----------



## canteus

*NUEVA PREGUNTA

*​
He encontrado que "soi-disant" es una expresión que significa: supuesto, se supone que, pero también he encontrado diferentes frases donde lo escriben "sois disant" "soit disant" como si fuera el verbo être conjugandose en subjuntivo, ejemplo de una de las frases:

- Tu as sois disant pas le temps de m'envoyer des messages..... ( La cual no entiendo como traducir al Español) 

_ Tu m'aimes soit disant mais tout ça c'est que des mensonges. (Tampoco sé como traducirla)

Si se supone que  "soi disant" es una expresión, no debería de cambiar "soi" por "sois" o "soit" y esa es la causa por la cual no entiendo como utilizar esto.


Merci d'avance!


----------



## Viobi

Es "soi-disant". Literalmente, "dice él sí mismo". Significa que no coincides o que pones la afirmación en duda ("Il est soi-disant un artiste incompris") La otra ortografía es una absurdidad: aunque frecuente, no es correcta. Y _soi-disant _es invariable, también (soi-disants).

_..J'ai vu se marier toutes sortes de gens 
Des gens de basse source et des grands de la terre, 
Des prétendus coiffeurs, *des soi-disant notaires*...
_(Georges Brassens)

-> des gens qui se disaient notaires (pero que cierto no eran notarios)

En buen francés (como en Brassens), hay une diferencia entre _prétendu _y _soi-disant_: _prétendu coiffeur _significa que otros dicen que es peluquero, mientras que el _soi-disant notaire _dice él que sí es notario. En la practica, _soi-disant _es con frecuencia sinónimo de _prétendu_: se puede oir "un soi-disant chef-d'oeuvre", aunque por supuesto  la pintura no diga que es obra maestra -- gente dice que es.


----------



## Zumbalette

Hola,

Lo traduciría con: "se supone que" o, "supuestamente".

- Supuestamente, no tienes tiempo para mandarme mensajes...
- Se supone que me quieres, pero no son nada más que mentiras.

Y también valdría traducirlo con: "Según tú" pero en este caso creo que queda mejor mi primera propuesta


----------



## Lexinauta

*'Según dices*, no tienes tiempo para mandarme mensajes...'
'Me quieres, *según dices*, pero no son nada más que mentiras.'


----------

